# funny irish films



## casiopea (22 Jul 2014)

Hi Guys,
I watched the guard last night on film 4. What a funny film, it really cheered me up. Just wondering if anyone has other recommendations of irish funny films.

The other one I know is "Inside I'm Dancing" http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0417791/?ref_=nv_sr_1  Ill rewatch that at the weekend.

Any other recommendations - not "the commitments"


----------



## TarfHead (22 Jul 2014)

I remember watching '_In Bruges_' and laughing my head off. Not an Irish film, per se, but some Irish actors, written by someone with an Irish background.

_Intermission_ and _I Went Down_ had their moments, but not at the same level as _The Guard_. I enjoyed _Adam & Paul_, but it's not a funny film.


----------



## Vanilla (22 Jul 2014)

Loved The Guard too and In Bruges. Calvary is supposed to be the follow up to the Guard but I haven't seen it yet. 

Seven Psychopaths has the same dark humour, enjoyed that too.

For a feel good film- have you seen The Blind Side, with Sandra Bullock, based on a true story- nice film.

Have a couple of films on my 'to watch list' for holidays coming up shortly- Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, Death at a Funeral and I love you Philip Morris- if anyone has already seen them, let me know what you thought please.

Oh sorry, just see now that you wanted irish films- well Seven Psychopaths has Colin Farrell in it, does that count? : )


----------



## Sunny (22 Jul 2014)

Darby O'Gill and the little people. A classic


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2014)

Vanilla said:


> I love you Philip Morris


 Strange film and lots of gay sex (with men, good looking women would have been fine). Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Marion (22 Jul 2014)

If 7 Psychopats counts well so does ... The Grand Budapest Hotel.

I thought this was really good.

Irish actress. Saoirse Ronan.

The Guard was hilarious.

Marion


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Jul 2014)

TarfHead said:


> I enjoyed _Adam & Paul_, but it's not a funny film.



Fantastic film - not a comedy as you say but it has some real laugh out loud scenes (as well as some really poignant ones) and the acting is terrific.


----------



## Purple (23 Jul 2014)

I loved The Guard, and In Bruges.


----------



## mandelbrot (27 Jul 2014)

Intermission - Colin Farrell & Colm meaney at their best.


----------



## RainyDay (27 Jul 2014)

mandelbrot said:


> Intermission - Colin Farrell & Colm meaney at their best.



It's excellent, Deirdre O'Kane is great as the spurned wife, dealing with the snotty Dunnes assistant. Farrell doesn't do much in it though.

I Went Down is classy, with a serious storyline underneath the comedy.


----------



## mandelbrot (27 Jul 2014)

RainyDay said:


> It's excellent, Deirdre O'Kane is great as the spurned wife, dealing with the snotty Dunnes assistant. Farrell doesn't do much in it though.
> 
> I Went Down is classy, with a serious storyline underneath the comedy.



Farrell doesn't do much?! What about that opening scene!


----------



## RainyDay (27 Jul 2014)

mandelbrot said:


> Farrell doesn't do much?! What about that opening scene!



Yeah, a great scene, but that's pretty much it, isn't it?


----------



## mandelbrot (27 Jul 2014)

RainyDay said:


> Yeah, a great scene, but that's pretty much it, isn't it?



Haven't seen it in years, and I'm not a film critic but I just remember I really enjoyed his performance. Particularly the chemistry in the few scenes he shared with Meaney, and the opening scene, oh and the one with the chef brown sauce (I can confirm from experience it is NOT delish!).

I could disagree with you and say Deirdre O'Kane annoyed me in it. It's all subjective.

That's my opinion. You're welcome to yours.

As they say in the states...


----------



## Vanilla (31 Jul 2014)

Purple said:


> Strange film and lots of gay sex (with men, good looking women would have been fine). Not my cup of tea.



Thanks, that pretty much rules it out, there is only so much gay sex Mr. V is willing to watch ( ie none).



Marion said:


> If 7 Psychopats counts well so does ... The Grand Budapest Hotel.
> 
> I thought this was really good.
> 
> ...



Oh brilliant, that's on my watch list now, thanks.


----------



## Purple (2 Aug 2014)

Vanilla said:


> Thanks, that pretty much rules it out, there is only so much gay sex Mr. V is willing to watch ( ie none).


 I'm kind of with him there. I'm all for it if that's what you're in to but it's not for me. Lesbian sex, that's quite another matter altogether so it is!


----------

